

OpenSourceFood.com acquired - ph0rque

From an email I got:<p>Dear Open Source Foodie,<p>Jon here. I'm the creator of Open Source Food and today I have an exciting announcement to make.<p>Open Source Food was launched as a personal project in March 2007 and has grown from a little recipe site inhabited by me and my friends, to a popular social network for foodies where thousands of people browse a beautifully-photographed collection of thousands of recipes every day.<p>I started Open Source Food at the same time as I started experimenting with cooking and I can honestly say that without a doubt, my cooking skills have improved by being constantly inspired by the OSF community and my friends on there. It has been a most wonderful and delicious journey :)<p>My intention with managing OSF was always to grow it into something big, bright and beautiful. Even if that meant I could no longer handle everything by myself. I have huge aspirations for the OSF community and I think that the time has come where you all deserve more attention and more resources than I can offer alone!<p>That is why I am pleased to announce that from today, OSF will be owned and operated by Tsavo Media who will be integrating it into the Daymix network (www.daymix.com). Don't worry, they aren't some big, grey corporation - they are a group of highly talented people, and I have friends there. OSF is in good hands.<p>I'm not going anywhere though. Remember - I still like cooking and eating :) I'm still going to be on the site, posting my recipes and writing comments as usual. I'm also going to be staying around to help take OSF to the next level, and with that will come some changes to the site, which I'll tell you about now.<p>Tsavo are smart folks and they see the huge potential in the site but we both agree that the name might be holding us back a bit. Open Source Food... It's a little too "techy" - even a little bit cold, when you consider how bright and beautiful the community is. For that reason we will be changing the name. Same great site, same great community - but new name and brand new horizons.<p>The new name will be... www.nibbledish.com!<p>I think it's cute. I like it.<p>The name change will not affect service. The transition will happen in the background and one day when you visit the site you will simply be forwarded to the new name automatically - we anticipate this will happen within the next few days. This means it is business as usual, so don't stop posting recipes!<p>Thank you to all of you for coming together and creating this community. I thank you for your continuing support of me, the Tsavo team and the rest of the Daymix network as we launch nibbledish and take it to new heights!<p>Happy Eating,
Jon Yongfook Cockle
======
ajtaylor
Thanks for the pointer to the site. My wife (a CIA-trained chef) would
definitely tell me the old name was 'geeky', but probably love the recipes
based on my quick look through the site. Very nice design, and fabulous
pictures. Who doesn't like looking at pictures of tasty food? Now I'm getting
hungry again... :-)

